# macphun (editing)>> windows (??)



## Ian.B (Jun 3, 2017)

bit off the LR topic -- should we be getting excited or should programmers at ON1 and the likes be panicking ? . Panic or Picnic for adobe ??
Celebrate: Macphun photo editors are coming to #Windows
www.dpreview.com/news/1412202144/macphun-to-release-aurora-hdr-and-luminar-for-windows-users
https://petapixel.com/2017/05/24/macphun-releasing-best-selling-photo-editing-software-windows/


----------



## mcasan (Jun 3, 2017)

As a MacOS user I am sad Macphun decided to divert time and talent to another OS.  

Luminar currently on MacOS is not really a head to head competitor to Photo RAW.   Photo RAW has its own library and Browse module.   So it could in theory replace Lr....they are making a migration tool.    Macphun says they are building a DAM for Luminar.    Depending what they do about a migration tool....it may or may not be a serious threat to Lr.   

KelbyOne has released presets for Luminar and is offering discounts for Macphun products.....not so with Photo RAW.   I think having KelbyOne working with a company could make or break a small company.


----------

